# Help with intakes!



## Guard1an99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I was wondering what intake to throw on my 04 gto but I got no clue which one to buy because there are so many. Anyone tell me what the best one is? Regarding the hp gain and what not. Thanks!


----------

